# Changes in Air Reserves



## acidgambit (10 Mar 2011)

Hi all,
I was just informed that my medical and interview was cancelled and file will be put on hold until further notice. Recruit office said something about changes in the Air Reserves. I didn't ask what was going on cause i was at work and couldn't be on the phone for long. Anybody have any idea what the change is? Just curious.

A bit disappointed that this happened. Was looking forward on going to bmq in April. But hey it's life and it'll throw a curve ball at you once in a while. So any idea on what's happening? Thanks!


----------

